# Dakota Meyer Marrying Bristol Palin?



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 14, 2015)

Chalk this up to the 1000 things I would not have predicted this millennium.

I am suspicious of anything Palin and while wish the deserved best for this man, hope he knows what he is getting himself into.


_The 24-year-old daughter of the former Alaska governor Sarah Palin shared the news on her social media page on Saturday. She said: 'Truly the luckiest girl in the world*'. *_
*Read full article*


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 14, 2015)

Agreed, this union smells of weird things to come. I am willing to bet he is being groomed for office.


----------



## AWP (Mar 14, 2015)

ke4gde said:


> I am willing to bet he is being groomed for office.


 
He's groomed himself for awhile now so I' not shocked by this in the least. The GOP's new power couple...


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 14, 2015)

Hope he moves up to Alaska now so he and I can be best buds.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 14, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Hope he moves up to Alaska now so he and I can be best buds.


That would be a lot of beer money out your pocket.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 14, 2015)

It could be worse. At least no Kardashians are involved.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 14, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Hope he moves up to Alaska now so he and I can be best buds.


At least he'd be able to handle the Valley.  The only thing that could scare him there would be the sheer amount of idiots...but they tend to stay mostly in a certain area.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> He's groomed himself for awhile now so I' not shocked by this in the least. The GOP's new power couple...



How do you know he's been manscaping?


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought it was a joke until I saw a picture of them, her with the ring on it.


----------



## medicchick (May 19, 2015)

Annnnd it's over.  I guess she's looking for 3rd times the charm

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/18/bristol-palin-dakota-meyer-break-up_n_7307580.html


----------



## AKkeith (May 19, 2015)

Darn. I hope he finds someone that will make him happy. He deserves it.


----------



## devilbones (May 19, 2015)

I love her.  Is it okay to say that here?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 19, 2015)

devilbones said:


> I love her.  Is it okay to say that here?


Which "her?"

Sarah?  

Bristol? 

Or the pain in the ass ex who waited five days before the wedding to make an official statement. Bitch. :wall:


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 19, 2015)

Wow that was fast. Wonder if this will impact his staring in the upcoming Range 15....hope not, that is gonna be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Teufel (May 19, 2015)

Is this a reality TV show?


----------



## medicchick (May 19, 2015)

devilbones said:


> I love her.  Is it okay to say that here?


Having met the females members of that family in person several times, they are a special sort of crazy/drama.  Have fun.


----------



## devilbones (May 19, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Having met the females members of that family in person several times, they are a special sort of crazy/drama.  Have fun.


I am a crazy chick magnet.  Not to be confused with a crazy, chick magnet.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 19, 2015)

Who gives a fuck? What are we People magazine? This thread is gay as AIDS.


----------

